# Talk about how enjoyable pokemon battles can be here



## LadyJirachu (Dec 29, 2018)

lol, i had to make this thread xD

Really, theres something so charming about battling with pokemon in the games....

And on pokemon showdown, too.

Reading pokemon battle usage stratagies is interesting too xD;


----------

